# Jake is getting a puppy cut tomorrow



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

here is the before. he is so hot and panting all the time. I got clippers and I hope to be able to maintain him one he is cut down. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Awwwww he is so cute! Love him


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck Jake!! I'm sure you'll be as gorgeous as ever!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jake is soooo cute!!!! I wish I could give him a good squish! I am hoping to keep ontop of Lady's coat with clippers this time around....


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Little man - I'm sure you'll be very handsome with a buzz cut - but I hope they leave the black tips to your ears alone


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Look forward to seeing Jake's 'New do' 

Love that first photo of him

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk I love looking at Jake! Isn't he just a cuddle... Lucky mummy!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

here's Jake...









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a smart boy! Love his face, I wish I could cut Jenna's muzzle like that


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

she said she used a four on his body. I got the clippers you guys all suggested. Not sure I can do his face that well.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He looks GORGEOUS! She does his face so well.. Perfectly groomed.. Every last hair. Mind you, she has a pretty damn good foundation from which to work. Lovely lovely lovely boy. Squeezie hug!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks great. Love his face so sweet!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> He looks GORGEOUS! She does his face so well.. Perfectly groomed.. Every last hair. Mind you, she has a pretty damn good foundation from which to work. Lovely lovely lovely boy. Squeezie hug!


she shows Irish setters and had for of her own she grooms. I love how she is with him. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Jake - cockapoo pin up


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jake looks brilliant! I have taken a pic to show my groomer when I go next week. 

Ps...hasn't willow grown!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

He looks gorgeous - great cut!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Look how big Willow is getting!! 
Jake looks so cute, although maybe a little bit sad that his hair has been chopped? Cheer up Jake, you'll feel much cooler now!
Xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love the smart hair do Jake .. I won't show my girls or they will be blowing kisses at my laptop, they like a nicely groomed boy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness he looks amazing! and so tiny....he is adorable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

How did I miss this yesterday?! Jake looks super gorgeous, his face looks so kissable! Willow is catching him up in size that is for sure. I bet he feels lovely to stroke now. Dudley is already matting up again, just 2 days after a mega grooming session!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> How did I miss this yesterday?! Jake looks super gorgeous, his face looks so kissable! Willow is catching him up in size that is for sure. I bet he feels lovely to stroke now. Dudley is already matting up again, just 2 days after a mega grooming session!


Jake was sick and I gave him two days off brushing. That's all it took. The Matts were so bad behind his ears and armpits there was nothing I could do. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna it's amazing how a day or two off brushing out is enough time for the matts to come. Lola's matts are never bad bad but just before the groom this week I didn't brush her for 2 days and she got ear and armpit matts! I couldn't believe it! Was embarrassed explaining to the groomer!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OH JAKE!! I just want to smother that face with kisses!!! XXXXOOOOO!! He is soooo adorable . . she did an amazing job on his face!!! And look at WILLOW!! BIG girl now!!!


----------

